# [Problem](s) with 2701 BIOS with M3A78-EM



## avinandan012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Any body facing problems using ASUS M3A78-EM(rev.1.03G) with 2701 BIOS & Phenom II x4 955 BE ?

Cause these things are not working Audio Driver & 'Cool & Quite' .

For realtek audio widows says dervice can't start(Error code 10).
For Cool & Quite nothing happens cpu fan runs on 4200+ rpm.

Tried the latest drivers from ASUS. 

some digitians have this same setup please respond


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

latest drivers? you mean latest BIOS?

for slowing down fan, try Q-fan. and also check for audio option in BIOS. it maybe turned off. else reset CMOS.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 7, 2011)

Load bios defaults & see which u should do anyway after the bios update also chen the options which sam mentioned in the bios


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 23, 2011)

sorry for so late a reply.

^ 2701 is the latest BIOS. When i install the latest audio driver for Win 7 x64 

only the HDMI audio is working. Not the 3.5 mm ports(the error says no headphone or speaker is connected).Any help..

tried with BIOS defaults no use


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2012)

any help guys


----------



## Tenida (Jan 3, 2012)

Try to install some old bios from Asus website for your motherboard.If no success, then format your OS, install the audio driver.If it works then its good otherwise its time RMA your board.Best of luck


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll try with some older BIOS.
regarding RMA audio is working fine with Ubuntu.

BTW, can any body throw some light on this *sound card*

I want a low cost sound card like ^ ,if mobo after BIOS change does not work. performance should match with my onboard Realtec


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 3, 2012)

^^at least u should get a creative 5.1VX for 1K or the XonarDG for 1.5K even this is better
Zebronics PCI 6 Channel Sound Card with Bill | eBay


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 5, 2012)

How is creative Audigy value ?

which one will be better among these low-cost sound cards

creative 5.1VX or creative Audigy Value?

or going for Asus Xonar DG make sence?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2012)

Asus Xonar DG will get my vote


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

or else OP can try this - it's cheap ( 150- 200 bucks ) but works really well and sound quality is good enough 

*www.entermultimedia.com/thumbs/small/usb_sound5port.jpg

Convertor


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 6, 2012)

^currently i'm using that


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> or else OP can try this - it's cheap ( 150- 200 bucks ) but works really well and sound quality is good enough
> 
> *www.entermultimedia.com/thumbs/small/usb_sound5port.jpg
> 
> Convertor





That's a very cheap but useful solution. :w00t:


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 6, 2012)

just now i downgraded to BIOS ver. 2501

let's see if Realtec works or not 

fail !!!!!!!!!!  
error code 10


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ are you using XP or win 7 ?? Have look at here 

Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) High Definition Audio class driver available for Windows Server 2003, Windows XP, and Window 2000

and download and install this :

*drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CA...AA-Bus-Driver-for-High-Definition-Audio.shtml


----------

